# Keeping the trained dog ready



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

How do you all keep your higher level dogs ready for trials? If you have a Sch 3 that consistently gets high scores, what do you do to keep the dog from getting stale. I understand the concept of getting an animal to peak (hopefully!) when it's time to trial. What are some methods to do so.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Tina Rempel said:


> How do you all keep your higher level dogs ready for trials? If you have a Sch 3 that consistently gets high scores, what do you do to keep the dog from getting stale. I understand the concept of getting an animal to peak (hopefully!) when it's time to trial. What are some methods to do so.



Not dealing with SchH, but in keeping a trained dog ready. ...

I train other stuff. I haven't trained or practiced service dog tasks with Emma for several months since some placements fell through. I've been messing around with fun stuff.

We're doing a demo tomorrow. I worked with her for about 15 minutes today. She retained everything beautifully - possibly is better than before.

I think this works for me because I'm doing clicker/marker training. The inbetween training keeps her active, problem solving and us working together.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't do sport Schutzhund any more but what about doing it or parts of it in different locations? Go inside and let the dog alert on doors where the decoy has hidden. Do some aspects in wooded lots. If you are playing to the sport, the sport limits you as to what you can and cannot do...thank goodness for PPD stuff!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Dealing with dogs that work every day and never enough training time, you let the training records tell you what type of training you need to be doing. It's very easy to fall in a trap and do the easy and fun stuff. Your standards are your destination. A good training record is a roadmap. The road map tells you where you are and provides the direction you need to travel.

DFrost


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, similar to horse competition then. Especially the records portion, something I've gotten a bit sloppy about. Time to dig out the log books again.


----------

